# Pamphlet to hand out to pax re Tips



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I have put together a brieflet that fits on a 3" x 2.5" card. The contents are below. The format got messed up when I copied and pasted. I plan on handing these cards out to all pax on non-surge trips. Uber can't complain about telling the pax the truth. The numbers don't lie. Request for comments.

*Impossible To Continue Without Tips*
Fares reflect non-profit ride-sharing expense recovery.
Allows TNC to bypass Driving for Hire laws. *Do the math*: 
*Fare Calc*: $0.85/mile, $0.18/minute; IRS says $0.54/mile for expenses, that leaves us $0.31/mile
*Minimum fare*: $5.60 whether 1 pax or 4; $5.60/4 = $1.40 per pax, lower than city bus fare per pax. Most city buses lose money ,subsidized by tax payer. Who subsidizes us? Out of $5.60 after booking fee and TNC's cut, driver is left with $3.20; we take out taxes, expenses. How are we supposed to continue? *If you don't tip, we can't survive.*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Your rating is going to tank. Passengers do not want to be pressured to tip you. They are all going to think the same thing, why are you continuing to do this job if you cannot survive.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

there is no pressure. nothing wrong with telling the truth. How would you word it to have a less pressurized tone? Maybe add something like
"There is no compulsion for tipping, but pls understand that if you do not tip, what we are being paid by the TNC for this trip only covers expenses, we earn nothing as profit or wages. Not fair to us."
the card or pamphlet needs to be concise as possible, not seem pushy, but informative enough to explain the reality. 
This is not just for me. Every driver would want to present this to their pax on non-surge trips. That is why we should collaborate on the wording of the pamphlet. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

we can get around the ratings by having the pax agree to a verified 5 star exchange at the end of the trip as a condition for the trip. pax don't agree we cancel.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kideyse said:


> there is no pressure. nothing wrong with telling the truth. * How would you word it to have a less pressurized tone?* Maybe add something like
> "There is no compulsion for tipping, but pls understand that if you do not tip, what we are being paid by the TNC for this trip only covers expenses, we earn nothing as profit or wages. Not fair to us."
> the card or pamphlet needs to be concise as possible, not seem pushy, but informative enough to explain the reality.
> This is not just for me. Every driver would want to present this to their pax on non-surge trips. That is why we should collaborate on the wording of the pamphlet. *All suggestions welcome.*


glad you think so b/c your wording sucks.

if i really had to have a pamphlet (which to be honest, most folks would just dump and not read), it would be short, and to the point with a twinge of sympathy for the driver, not "do the math" bs and "if you don't tip, we won't survive".

you could easily say something like: "average fare=$8 before uber cut; after uber cuts its more like $5; after gas and mileage maintenance= $4 after federal, state, and social/medi taxes= $-1.

Any gratuity welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I would never present anything like this to any passenger. I've done well over 1,000 trips between Uber and Lyft with ratings of 4.92 and 4.91 respectively. I get tipped on both platforms. 

You don't need signs and parlor tricks. Just provide 5 star service. Study your surrounding areas and make note of areas where people tend to tip. It took me time but it has paid off. I don't go crazy with opening car doors and giving out water however I do have chargers and mints.

I think you need to take your focus off signs and pamphlets and educate your passengers where appropriate in conversation.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

kideyse said:


> Hi All,
> I have put together a brieflet that fits on a 3" x 2.5" card. The contents are below. The format got messed up when I copied and pasted. I plan on handing these cards out to all pax on non-surge trips. Uber can't complain about telling the pax the truth. The numbers don't lie. Request for comments.


Won't work. Uber has already put out press releases that the average driver nets 90k, and the recent cuts in rates actually mean more money for drivers.

People believe what they want to believe, and they want to believe that everyone is happy with low fares.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

There is a difference between just believing something and presenting real facts and figures. We can provide the link to the Uber Web page that actually presents the uberx rates.
Again, the numbers don't lie. The riders that do want conversation almost without exception ask how it's going. Because they question the Uber propaganda.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

We need to push back and stop being used by Uber. Truth and justice r on our side. All we have to do is present the facts.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

kideyse said:


> We need to push back and stop being used by Uber. Truth and justice r on our side. All we have to do is present the facts.


What you are not grasping is that even if you present the facts to riders it doesn't matter, they don't care. They want to find the most inexpensive way they can to get to their destination without having to drive. Uber says, No need to tip. In my opinion that is the #1 reason they use Uber over the competition. Save your breath and provide the best service you can, if you cannot not do that move on.

Bring the fight to Uber but trying to do it through the riders is just going to set you up for failure and/or deactivation. People want a cheap ride, the fact that we aren't getting compensated fairly is our problem not theirs.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Flip the script; as a customer someone hands you a pamphlet asking/begging for what equates to sympathy. People generally don't respond favorably when your asking something "from them" in a situation where they view you as a "provider". I totally feel where you are coming from and I respect you for trying to make a difference. That being said, where I live I'm constantly asked to give to people all day long; whether it be panhandlers that seem to be at every gas station I visit, or even sales propositions as I'm going about my business. At the end of day I'm just not in the mood for yet another story. I don't think I'm different than most people...


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Very bad idea... My advice: Only accept uber rides when surging and count that as your tip. Otherwise keep lyft running and you'll have a chance for tips; plus lyft pays more anyway. if we all do this Uber will get the idea sooner or later.. UNITE!


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Uber rarely surges in my area except on weekend nights, so I have been doing some heavy Lyfting since Uber dropped its rates. Besides, trying to work the surges or the earnings guarantees is like trying to win at playing 3 card monty. The problem is that I only get 1/3 of the number of pings with Lyft that I got with Uber. Lyft is popular in some areas but it just doesn't have the base that Uber does here. Lyft also cut its rates to match Uber's in 30 locations though my area is still the old rate.
Out of the replies I have gotten thus far, only sellkatsell44 offered suggestions on the wording of the pamphlet. The rest are reticent about it.
My fellow drivers, we are victims of deceptive marketing by Uber. They lured us in with promises of $thousands per month, then after many of us have already committed to car loans, leases, schedule adjustments, etc, they lower the rates. I later learn that profits and wages are not legal in most states "Ride Sharing" statutes. If as a driver you receive more than "expense recovery" amounts for the trip, then it is a "commercial ride" and you and vehicle must be licensed and insured as such. So Uber cannot raise its rates even if it was inclined to do so without substantial and mounting legal challenges. They discourage the riders from tipping. They lose the class action law suit re "Rider Safety Fee" and forced to pay $28M. We are dealing with a deceptive company. I feel morally obligated to expose the deceptions even if it turns some parasite riders off.
I would appreciate the rider's sympathy, but more importantly I want them educated about what's really going on and I won't be taken advantage of.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

kideyse said:


> Uber rarely surges in my area except on weekend nights, so I have been doing some heavy Lyfting since Uber dropped its rates. Besides, trying to work the surges or the earnings guarantees is like trying to win at playing 3 card monty. The problem is that I only get 1/3 of the number of pings with Lyft that I got with Uber. Lyft is popular in some areas but it just doesn't have the base that Uber does here. Lyft also cut its rates to match Uber's in 30 locations though my area is still the old rate.
> Out of the replies I have gotten thus far, only sellkatsell44 offered suggestions on the wording of the pamphlet. The rest are reticent about it.
> My fellow drivers, we are victims of deceptive marketing by Uber. They lured us in with promises of $thousands per month, then after many of us have already committed to car loans, leases, schedule adjustments, etc, they lower the rates. I later learn that profits and wages are not legal in most states "Ride Sharing" statutes. If as a driver you receive more than "expense recovery" amounts for the trip, then it is a "commercial ride" and you and vehicle must be licensed and insured as such. So Uber cannot raise its rates even if it was inclined to do so without substantial and mounting legal challenges. They discourage the riders from tipping. They lose the class action law suit re "Rider Safety Fee" and forced to pay $28M. We are dealing with a deceptive company. I feel morally obligated to expose the deceptions even if it turns some parasite riders off.
> I would appreciate the rider's sympathy, but more importantly I want them educated about what's really going on and I won't be taken advantage of.


I just don't understand why you subject yourself to this? No one is forcing you to work for Uber or any other company for that matter. You made the choice to do this. You failed to do proper research before you got started and it is everyone else's fault but your own?

Uber started it's rate drops in January 2014, this is not new. They have frowned upon tipping since the start, this is not new. They have been getting people trapped in horrible car loans and leases for years, this is also not new. They have been tip toeing around policy's, procedures, and laws since day one, yes this also is not new.

People who read an Ad and take it as gospel without doing research only have themselves to blame. Regardless if everyone, myself included, believes Uber was deceptive we all knew what we were getting into. The only thing that is going to stop Uber are the courts and as of today is a slow go.

The moment you referred to customers as parasites is the moment you should have realized this is not the business for you.

Uber is the devil no doubt but until I stop making a profit I will continue to use them for supplemental income. It is easy work that takes very little effort.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I am sympathetic to your idea. However, I think that yours may be the wrong approach. Maybe humor would go over a little better with pax.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks MulletMan Tips and tricks of the trade I will print out and use with our permission.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

I meant "your" permission. sorry


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

kideyse said:


> Thanks MulletMan Tips and tricks of the trade I will print out and use with our permission.


I just binged funny tip jars, bing has more pics than google from my experience. 
Uber is awesome. Don't ask questions...just drive.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

UberLou, thx for yr comments and advise.
I have quit Uber, and mostly doing Lyft. I have made my own arrangements for local repeat riders that I have met through Uber and Lyft. They have become regular scheduled routes in the weekday mornings. I still have many slots to fill so I can be TNC free in the evenings as well.
I always ask if a trip is a regular one, and if so I try to bypass the TNC for the repeat business.
To answer some of your questions and comments:
I disagree with you that the courts are the only way to correct Uber. If all of you do as I just mentioned, and solicit the repeat business of the regular, scheduleable, trips from the riders, eventually we will have our income, satisfied riders, and local business, no longer paying Uber or other TNC a dime. That would punish Uber where it hurts.
Until I get to that point, that is why I'm still "torturing myself". Hopefully not much longer.
I didn't do enough research b4 signing on, and I regret that. I had joined Uber January 2015 and for the most part quit since they lowered their rates last January, so u can say for 1 yr. My "friend" who got a $200 bonus for referring me also quit. I understand that they have been baiting and switching pax and drivers for years and nothing new. I am sorry but I am just not used to being deceived and continuing.
Re "parasite": I think that is an appropriate definition of someone that feels entitled to something for nothing or close to nothing from the services of others.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kideyse said:


> we can get around the ratings by having the pax agree to a verified 5 star exchange at the end of the trip as a condition for the trip. pax don't agree we cancel.


You'll enforce that how?


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Shouldn't be an issue if the rider has agreed b4 the trip began. But, just in case, I just won't let the pax exit the vehicle until the 5 * exchange is complete. I verify 5 * on his app and the pax on mine.
I have control over the door and window locks. If the pax still refuses, I will just take him back to pickup location and give 1 *.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kideyse said:


> Shouldn't be an issue if the rider has agreed b4 the trip began. But, just in case, I just won't let the pax exit the vehicle until the 5 * exchange is complete. I verify 5 * on his app and the pax on mine.
> I have control over the door and window locks. If the pax still refuses, I will just take him back to pickup location and give 1 *.


Please tell me you have a dash cam. I can't wait to see THAT video!


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> What you are not grasping is that even if you present the facts to riders it doesn't matter, they don't care. They want to find the most inexpensive way they can to get to their destination without having to drive. Uber says, No need to tip. In my opinion that is the #1 reason they use Uber over the competition. Save your breath and provide the best service you can, if you cannot not do that move on.
> 
> Bring the fight to Uber but trying to do it through the riders is just going to set you up for failure and/or deactivation. People want a cheap ride, the fact that we aren't getting compensated fairly is our problem not theirs.





UberLou said:


> I just don't understand why you subject yourself to this? No one is forcing you to work for Uber or any other company for that matter. You made the choice to do this. You failed to do proper research before you got started and it is everyone else's fault but your own?
> 
> Uber started it's rate drops in January 2014, this is not new. They have frowned upon tipping since the start, this is not new. They have been getting people trapped in horrible car loans and leases for years, this is also not new. They have been tip toeing around policy's, procedures, and laws since day one, yes this also is not new.
> 
> ...


Now THIS is an intelligent person. You all could learn a lot from him.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

kideyse said:


> Hi All,
> I have put together a brieflet that fits on a 3" x 2.5" card. The contents are below. The format got messed up when I copied and pasted. I plan on handing these cards out to all pax on non-surge trips. Uber can't complain about telling the pax the truth. The numbers don't lie. Request for comments.
> 
> *Impossible To Continue Without Tips*
> ...





kideyse said:


> Uber rarely surges in my area except on weekend nights, so I have been doing some heavy Lyfting since Uber dropped its rates. Besides, trying to work the surges or the earnings guarantees is like trying to win at playing 3 card monty. The problem is that I only get 1/3 of the number of pings with Lyft that I got with Uber. Lyft is popular in some areas but it just doesn't have the base that Uber does here. Lyft also cut its rates to match Uber's in 30 locations though my area is still the old rate.
> Out of the replies I have gotten thus far, only sellkatsell44 offered suggestions on the wording of the pamphlet. The rest are reticent about it.
> My fellow drivers, we are victims of deceptive marketing by Uber. They lured us in with promises of $thousands per month, then after many of us have already committed to car loans, leases, schedule adjustments, etc, they lower the rates. I later learn that profits and wages are not legal in most states "Ride Sharing" statutes. If as a driver you receive more than "expense recovery" amounts for the trip, then it is a "commercial ride" and you and vehicle must be licensed and insured as such. So Uber cannot raise its rates even if it was inclined to do so without substantial and mounting legal challenges. They discourage the riders from tipping. They lose the class action law suit re "Rider Safety Fee" and forced to pay $28M. We are dealing with a deceptive company. I feel morally obligated to expose the deceptions even if it turns some parasite riders off.
> I would appreciate the rider's sympathy, but more importantly I want them educated about what's really going on and I won't be taken advantage of.


Absolutely LOL at these posts.

No tip, you die? So how many drivers are starving to death?

How about instead of wasting your time on making a pamphlet we will not read, you edit your resume and look for something else? Are you too good to flip a burger or wear a name tag? Because it appears you are so gullible that you believe an online ad and without any research, you sign up to drive for a company that aggressively tells passengers that tips are not required!

Did you also fall for those online ads stating that you can make $500 a day working from home part time?


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

I actually did fall for one of those stuff envelopes at home make money scams. It was at a former life in college.
My point with the tips and what u all need to realize is, at these current rates, unless you get tips or your surging, the Uber fares will only cover expenses. I have been converting uber and Lyft riders to my own local car service. My morning routes are complete.
I estimate by summer my schedule will be complete and I won't need Lyft or Uber for new contacts. 
I was hoping to get good suggestions on pamphlet wording and I have received some help in this regard. But most comments have not helped.
If u don't ask, chances r u won't get. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

kideyse said:


> I actually did fall for one of those stuff envelopes at home make money scams. It was at a former life in college.
> My point with the tips and what u all need to realize is, at these current rates, unless you get tips or your surging, the Uber fares will only cover expenses. I have been converting uber and Lyft riders to my own local car service. My morning routes are complete.
> I estimate by summer my schedule will be complete and I won't need Lyft or Uber for new contacts.
> I was hoping to get good suggestions on pamphlet wording and I have received some help in this regard. But most comments have not helped.
> If u don't ask, chances r u won't get. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


Can't wait until a passenger reports you.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

What will they report me for? I have completed the trip. Done nothing wrong. Nothing in the TNC contract about not giving them my biz card. The TNC does not own the rider. The rider has free choice on who to chose for future trips.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

kideyse said:


> Shouldn't be an issue if the rider has agreed b4 the trip began. But, just in case, I just won't let the pax exit the vehicle until the 5 * exchange is complete. I verify 5 * on his app and the pax on mine.
> I have control over the door and window locks. If the pax still refuses, I will just take him back to pickup location and give 1 *.


In Canada I believe this is considered Kidnapping.....best of luck with that.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I made my own little 'funny tip jar' slogan . No action as of yet.


----------

